# Extralite RoadStem UL2 - 81g!



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

The Stem is now in the RBR Classifieds: https://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bi...sults_format=long&db_id=59580&query=retrieval


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Can't wait to ride it on Wednesday!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Will they work for carbon steerer?


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah looks good, makes sense to remove the material where they did...

jb


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes!!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*SPAM: Extralite RoadStem UL2 81g....*

RBR Classifieds: http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...sults_format=long&db_id=59580&query=retrieval


----------

